# Star Trek fans, your favorite hull design/class of starship?



## Jcgrey

Star Trek fans, your favorite hull design/class of starship.

Don't bother about the shows with these ships. Just the aesthetics of the ship class.


----------



## FrostSpike

I have to say that the USS Vengeance looked awesome in the new movie. Pretty much all birds of prey look great and most Romulan ships too.


----------



## Jcgrey

Crap. Just reminded me I failed to include other race ships than Federation. Too late to edit now. Feel free to post whatever you like


----------



## PickleNose

I consider myself to be a ST fan but not a rabid one (I haven't seen most Voyager, Enterprise or DS9 episodes, for instance). 

It would help a lot if someone posted pictures.


----------



## Jcgrey

Constitution Class:


----------



## Jcgrey

Excelsior Class:


----------



## Jcgrey

Galaxy class: ship from TNG


----------



## Jcgrey

Well I guess this was a bad poll. It would be way too time consuming to search for and post images from all the types of ships listed. 

Thanks for checking out the thread though.


----------



## Jcgrey

Sovereign Class


----------



## Jcgrey

Intrepid class (voyager)


----------



## Jcgrey

Sorry guys I'm too lazy to search and post images of all the ships. Bad poll.


----------



## nullptr

Enterprise-D I think thats a constitution.


----------



## Jcgrey

galacticsenator said:


> Enterprise-D I think thats a constitution.


Actually that's a Galaxy Class starship


----------



## FrostSpike

Jcgrey said:


> Actually that's a Galaxy Class starship


Ah s*** star trek conflicts!


----------



## WineKitty

I am the only one (other than JCGrey LOL  ) who knew without having to use pics what Starship I liked???? GALAXY CLASS ALL THE WAY!!!! (Although I am partial to the Sovereign Class used in "First Contact" aka the best ST movie ever).

Kirk or Picard? Picard, obviously?

If I was going to be another ST race which one would I be? Klingon, of course


----------



## WineKitty

And i have to admit I do like the Birds of Prey as well.


----------



## Jcgrey

Wow. Didn't know you were a Star Trek fan WK


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Here you go:








I like the sovereign best.


----------



## shyvr6

^ 
Your pic link doesn't work. Out of those, I like the Intrepid Class and then the Galaxy Class next.


----------



## Raphael200

I don't know.

Galaxy class sounds nice : ).


----------



## fanatic203

Intrepid.



WineKitty said:


> If I was going to be another ST race which one would I be?


Vulcan


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Maybe this time


----------



## PickleNose

Jcgrey said:


> Wow. Didn't know you were a Star Trek fan WK


 Star Trek is one of those things that crosses a lot of borders. You probably wouldn't think I'd be a ST fan either if you know my politics.


----------



## PickleNose

Anyway. I guess I'll vote for the Galaxy Class. I kind of like the Constitution II because I spent like two weeks building a model of it once. The Sovereign is nice too.


----------



## Jcgrey

Hank Scorpio said:


> Maybe this time


Thank you Hank. That's very helpful


----------



## Xenos

I really like the Klingon Bird of Prey, best exemplified by the Bounty from Star Trek 3 and 4.










It's just a cool design. And I like the idea that the Klingons have these little hunter-killer ships crewed by a dozen guys that zip around the galaxy taking out the Federation's big capital ships. They're like the U-boats of the Star Trek universe.

The Romulan Warbirds from TNG are cool too.


----------



## FrostSpike

mark101 said:


> Dunno what it is but i likes it.


That's a wells-class timeship. A unique ship from the future.


----------



## elusivecargo

Toughest looking Starship!


----------



## FrostSpike

mark101 said:


> Thanks, i'm not a trekkie so went on looks alone, was she a good pick?


Yeah it's a good ship, most federation ships aren't that attractive.

I think we can all agree Klingon bird of prey are pretty slick looking ships as well as Romulan warbirds.


----------



## PickleNose

I always had to wonder why the Federation didn't give their ships better weapons. The Enterprise got it's butt kicked in practically every episode. It seems like they would have eventually figured out that photon torpedoes were useless against anything meaner than a freighter. And what was with the shields always failing instantly?

And why did they ever even bother to try to eject the warp core?


----------



## talisman

Galaxy class followed closely by Sovereign class have always been my favourites.


----------



## Jcgrey

mark101 said:


> Dunno what it is but i likes it.


That's the USS Relativity from Voyager. I think?


----------



## Jcgrey

Anyone care for the Defiant class?


----------



## Jcgrey

My favorite is the Intrepid class.


----------



## Jcgrey

Nice cutaway of the sovereign:


----------



## Xenos

And though the Borg cube isn't exactly a cool design, it's a cool _idea_, just because it's a nice visual shorthand for everything the Borg are about.

Anyway, of the Starfleet ships I'd probably have to go with the Galaxy class just because it's the ship I grew up with. But if I were to set nostalgia aside I'd have to say the Sovereign class is really the nicer looking ship; it's leaner and meaner.


----------



## PickleNose

Did anyone else collect any of the Hallmark ST ornaments? I have probably about ten of them. I haven't used them in years but it used to be almost the whole point of putting up a tree for me.


----------



## PickleNose

Jcgrey said:


> Anyone care for the Defiant class?


 I was never too fond of the Defiant. But I guess I'll get used to it if I ever get around to watching more DS9.


----------



## Jcgrey

PickleNose said:


> I was never too fond of the Defiant. But I guess I'll get used to it if I ever get around to watching more DS9.


DS9 is my favorite series. I found the story arc of the Dominion and the Dominion war to be very interesting.


----------



## PickleNose

Jcgrey said:


> DS9 is my favorite series. I found the story arc of the Dominion and the Dominion war to be very interesting.


 I found the few episodes I saw pretty interesting but at the same time, that's the main reason I didn't watch much of it. I didn't like having to see every episode to know what the hell was happening. And some of the characters, while interesting, were a little annoying (Quark)

I always thought the station (DS9) was hideous too. I wish they'd made it prettier.


----------



## Xenos

PickleNose said:


> I always thought the station (DS9) was hideous too. I wish they'd made it prettier.


You humans and your limited Terran understanding of aesthetics. If you'd been raised on Cardassia Prime you'd understand why the station is actually quite beautiful.


----------



## PickleNose

Xenos said:


> You humans and your limited Terran understanding of aesthetics. If you'd been raised on Cardassia Prime you'd understand why the station is actually quite beautiful.


 Well, the appearance of the station was kind of a major part of the show. I mean, would TNG have been quite as easy to love if the Enterprise looked like a tumbleweed in space? I know they wanted to shake things up a bit but they didn't have to make it so jarring.


----------



## Xenos

I know. I was just being a dork.


----------



## Esugi78

Sovereign for sure, maybe because the newer models are sleeker and have more details to it... for older model Akira class because I have fleet heavy escort in STO... xD lol


----------



## WineKitty

> Anyone care for the Defiant class?


Worf was commanding the Defiant that got it's *** kicked by the Borg in First Contact. So I never thought very highly of it.

DS9 was okay but I have to admit to being partial to Star Trek TNG and Voyager. I really loved Voyager and all it's characters except Kes and was glad to see her go in exchange for Seven of Nine.

I noticed no one mentioned the short lived series "Enterprise". I think everyone tries to pretend that never happened.  

And yes, JCGrey, it is surprising who the "Trekkies" are. :yes


----------



## WineKitty

For a long time on SAS, I had listed my location under my avatar as Qo'noS but no one ever asked me about it so I didn't think there were many ST fans on this site.


----------



## mezzoforte

Constitution class


----------



## FrostSpike

WineKitty said:


> Worf was commanding the Defiant that got it's *** kicked by the Borg in First Contact. So I never thought very highly of it.


It's a tiny ship so of course it got it's butt kicked going up against a Borg cube. I like the Defiant because it's one of the few warships in the federation fleet, plus it has cloaking abilities.

I always found it odd that the Enterprise had so many civilians aboard when they were getting into so many military conflicts.

And I thought the DS9 station was an attractive design.


----------



## PickleNose

FrostSpike said:


> And I thought the DS9 station was an attractive design.


 It should have been one of the big mushroom shaped stations. I know that would have blown the whole "It's a Cardassian station" theme but who cares? That's why they have writers. They could have worked it out.


----------



## FrostSpike

PickleNose said:


> It should have been one of the big mushroom shaped stations. I know that would have blown the whole "It's a Cardassian station" theme but who cares? That's why they have writers. They could have worked it out.


Well they can't please everyone. Luckily, they wisely choose to please me. :boogie


----------



## scarpia




----------



## Sacrieur

PickleNose said:


> I always had to wonder why the Federation didn't give their ships better weapons. The Enterprise got it's butt kicked in practically every episode. It seems like they would have eventually figured out that photon torpedoes were useless against anything meaner than a freighter. And what was with the shields always failing instantly?
> 
> And why did they ever even bother to try to eject the warp core?


They were scientific ships, outfitted primarily for exploration. By TNG Federation ships were a force to be reckoned with and, especially the Enterprise-D, outclassed many other ships.

But it's usually by superior tactics that the Federation held the upperhand. Then again there's something to be said about the Scimitar which really was a warship. The Enterprise still held its own quite well, though.

The USS Defiant was a Federation constructed warship, built in secret because it possessed a cloaking device and instrumental in the war with the Dominion.

The USS Voyager received countless upgrades, including a very resilient ablative armor and quantum torpedoes that completely outmatched just about everything.

You have to realize, in the ST Universe you're either going to completely outgun someone or be completely outgunned, and it's up to quick thinking to survive in the latter. Very, very seldom do you meet someone who is on your same level and completely unknown to you (diplomacy first, though, always).

Think of the sheer amount of trouble the Borg had with assimilating the Federation. The size of their military alone should be frightening, not to mention an alliance with the Klingons who would be more than happy to fight someone.

---

Because a warp core breach _inside the ship_ is certain death. Outside of the ship there is a chance of survival.


----------



## scarpia

I like this one - maybe I'm not human! Can anyone ID it?


----------



## FrostSpike

scarpia said:


> I like this one - maybe I'm not human! Can anyone ID it?


That's a Xindi ship


----------



## FrostSpike

Sacrieur said:


> The USS Defiant .... built in secret because it possessed a cloaking device and instrumental in the war with the Dominion.


Hahaha another trekie who never watched DS9 otherwise you would have known the Romulans lent the federation the cloaking device for the defiant and it was far from instrumental in the dominion war


----------



## WinterDave

I am just annoyed that we had to wait until the final episode of Star Trek TNG to finally see the Federation equip its starships with cloaking devices....

Why would the Federation sign the Treaty of Algeron, which allowed the Klingons and Romulans to use cloaking devices but forbade the Federation from doing so?

That always drove me nuts!! :mum


----------



## FrostSpike

WinterDave said:


> I am just annoyed that we had to wait until the final episode of Star Trek TNG to finally see the Federation equip its starships with cloaking devices....
> 
> Why would the Federation sign the Treaty of Algeron, which allowed the Klingons and Romulans to use cloaking devices but forbade the Federation from doing so?
> 
> That always drove me nuts!! :mum


Cloaking tech is overrated. The cloaked ship eventually gets spotted usually. If you could keep your shields up while cloaked it would be actually worth something.


----------



## Jcgrey

I actually thing the NX-01 from Enterprise looked like an upside down Akira Class. I didn't care for the series's whole temporal war thing. Only really liked the 3rd season.


----------



## Jcgrey

FrostSpike said:


> That's a Xindi ship


Reptilian a species of Xindi


----------



## Sacrieur

FrostSpike said:


> Hahaha another trekie who never watched DS9 otherwise you would have known the Romulans lent the federation the cloaking device for the defiant and it was far from instrumental in the dominion war


Nah I watched DS9. The episode about the writers was top notched.

I remember better now, the Defiant always had to have a Romulan man the cloaking device, I was confusing the Defiant with the Pegasus.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Galaxy Class and the Romulan Warbird. You gotta love the warbird.


----------



## JH1983

I always liked the Defiant class. Non Federation the Romulan Warbird was very cool looking too and I liked the Husnock ship that was huge and super powerful.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Galaxy Class and the Romulan Warbird. You gotta love the warbird.


Yeah, the Romulan warbird is one of the best designs. I like the galaxy class too, although I'm not the biggest fan of it's deflector dish. My first impressions of it was that it looked like a creepy eye.


----------



## Fever Dream

JH1983 said:


> I always liked the Defiant class. Non Federation the Romulan Warbird was very cool looking too *and I liked the Husnock ship that was huge and super powerful*.


And I feel real nerdy that I immediately know which ship that is. STOP! PLEASE, STOP!


----------



## JH1983

Fever Dream said:


> And I feel real nerdy that I immediately know which ship that is. STOP! PLEASE, STOP!












I remember going to a convention when I was like 11 and buying a rare black bordered version of the card for the card game. I think it's probably still in my mom's attic. Always liked that ship and the story behind it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Fever Dream 
@JH1983 

Is it just my imagination or does it look a lot meaner this time?


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream
> @JH1983
> 
> Is it just my imagination or does it look a lot meaner this time?


The Husnock? They were supposed to be super aggressive. Kinda looks like a Star Wars ship to me too.


----------



## Fever Dream

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 148953
> 
> 
> I remember going to a convention when I was like 11 and buying a rare black bordered version of the card for the card game. I think it's probably still in my mom's attic. Always liked that ship and the story behind it.


Oh man, I remember the old Decipher Star Trek ccg. I have some of those cards in storage, too. I might have a black boarded Husnock ship as well. And yes, it does kind of have that Star Destroyer wedge shape.



WillYouStopDave said:


> @Fever Dream
> @JH1983
> 
> Is it just my imagination or does it look a lot meaner this time?


If you imagine those two light on the top are eyes and those lights under up front as gritted teeth, it does look a lot meaner.


----------



## hypestyle

I think I'll roll with the sovereign. how is the speed compared to the other bigger ships?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

hypestyle said:


> I think I'll roll with the sovereign. how is the speed compared to the other bigger ships?


Hmmmm. I think because the debut of the Enterprise-E was in First Contact (and First Contact was absolutely the best TNG movie with the best soundtrack and Alfre Woodard was definitely the best guest star in all of the TNG movies) I would say the Sovereign Class is among my favorites but I guess I must be one of the few people who was actually pissed off when they destroyed the Enterprise-D so casually in Generations. TNG literally made Trek better in every way and the first thing they did when they got to the movies was got rid of the ship.

Like I say, not that the Enterprise-E was ugly. It wasn't. It just didn't have the same presence. It didn't feel like the Enterprise. Could have just been a random ship. I think I'd have grown to like it more if the rest of the movies had been better. It's just that I kind of associate it's presence with Nemesis or Insurrection.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


>


 I built a model of this one one time. When I first started with it, it was my ambition to modify it with lights and all (because it was a cheap kit and I don't even know if they had anything with lights at the time or if they did, they probably didn't have it at the hobby shop I bought that model from). 

I should say that I struggled and cursed for a really long time TRYING to build this thing. I can't tell you how hard it was to get the deflector to look right without lights. I think I ended up having to blend duck egg blue with a little bit of white to get the effect I wanted. I finally got that (and it was probably the most successful part of the whole model) but I could NOT get the saucer section to stay glued no matter what I did (Now this was when I was in my early 20s. Now I'd probably just give up on model glue and use Gorilla Glue or something).

The point is I didn't know what I was doing (as I never do in anything I ever do) and it was ALMOST good. That's why I gave up on models. There would always be things I didn't get exactly right and it would bug me to no end. I'd go to bed and couldn't go to sleep because I was still thinking about how I left a fingerprint on the paint on the Purple Barracuda I built. The paint actually came out amazing for something I did with a cheap can of spraypaint but I just had to go messing around with it before it dried.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I built a model of this one one time. When I first started with it, it was my ambition to modify it with lights and all (because it was a cheap kit and I don't even know if they had anything with lights at the time or if they did, they probably didn't have it at the hobby shop I bought that model from).
> 
> I should say that I struggled and cursed for a really long time TRYING to build this thing. I can't tell you how hard it was to get the deflector to look right without lights. I think I ended up having to blend duck egg blue with a little bit of white to get the effect I wanted. I finally got that (and it was probably the most successful part of the whole model) but I could NOT get the saucer section to stay glued no matter what I did (Now this was when I was in my early 20s. Now I'd probably just give up on model glue and use Gorilla Glue or something).
> 
> The point is I didn't know what I was doing (as I never do in anything I ever do) and it was ALMOST good. That's why I gave up on models. There would always be things I didn't get exactly right and it would bug me to no end. I'd go to bed and couldn't go to sleep because I was still thinking about how I left a fingerprint on the paint on the Purple Barracuda I built. The paint actually came out amazing for something I did with a cheap can of spraypaint but I just had to go messing around with it before it dried.


I understand your pain. I dabbled model building back in ye olden days. I could never get the detailing and decals right. The only model I made that turned out half way decent was the Klingon bird of prey, which was the one I thought was going to be a disaster.

I had a friend at the time who build that same enterprise model. He did a good on it, but then he hung it above his bed. And well... he told me that he woke up to collision course to the face. I think he managed to fix the model though.


----------



## OafFish

I like the Miranda class


----------



## hypestyle

I wonder is that Star Trek online game worth downloading.


----------



## Fever Dream

hypestyle said:


> I wonder is that Star Trek online game worth downloading.


I've never played it, although I heard that it's good. I suppose it's worth a shot as long as it's free to play. So, maybe?

Now, back on topic...


----------

